# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Aγ. Γεράσιμος [S.Gerasimo, Trias, Athinai, HMS Kilmington, PCE-840]

## Appia_1978

Το πρώτο ΕΓ/ΟΓ των Επτανήσων. Το ξεκίνημα της μετέπειτα θρυλικής Strintzis Lines. 
Απεβίωσε στην Aliaga το 2007 ......

Ag. Gerasimos.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To AΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ είχε ξεκινήσει τη σταδιοδρομία του στην Ελλάδα προτού καταλήξει στα χέρια των Στριντζαίων. 

Ναυπηγημένο το 1943 στο Σικάγο ως καταδιωκτικό υποβρυχίων PCE-840 και μετέπειτα HMS Kilmington, αγοράστηκε από κάποιο Γαβαλά το 1951 και ονομάστηκε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ. Το 1955 μετανομάστηκε ΤΡΙΑΣ και το 1960 πωλήθηκε στο Χ.Παγουλάτο (ιδιοκτήτη μετέπειτα του ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.) που το μεταπώλησε στο Στρίντζη.

Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν ταξίδευε ως επιβατηγό ως ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και ΤΡΙΑΣ και που;

Και άλλα πολεμικά της ίδιας κλάσσης μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά. Τέτοιο είναι το KRISTINA BRAHE που ταξιδεύει ακόμη για τη Kristina Cruises αλλά και τα "δικά μας" PRINCESS LYDIA και ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ.

Και μια γεύση πως ήταν ως πολεμικό.

ag gerasimos as PCE.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## esperos

> To AΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ είχε ξεκινήσει τη σταδιοδρομία του στην Ελλάδα προτού καταλήξει στα χέρια των Στριντζαίων. 
> 
> Ναυπηγημένο το 1943 στο Σικάγο ως καταδιωκτικό υποβρυχίων PCE-840 και μετέπειτα HMS Kilmington, αγοράστηκε από κάποιο Γαβαλά το 1951 και ονομάστηκε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ. Το 1955 μετανομάστηκε ΤΡΙΑΣ και το 1960 πωλήθηκε στο Χ.Παγουλάτο (ιδιοκτήτη μετέπειτα του ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.) που το μεταπώλησε στο Στρίντζη.
> 
> Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν ταξίδευε ως επιβατηγό ως ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και ΤΡΙΑΣ και που;
> 
> Και άλλα πολεμικά της ίδιας κλάσσης μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά. Τέτοιο είναι το KRISTINA BRAHE που ταξιδεύει ακόμη για τη Kristina Cruises αλλά και το "δικό μας" PRINCESS LYDIA.
> 
> Και μια γεύση πως ήταν ως πολεμικό.
> ...


Αγαπητέ  Ellinis,  χάρις  στο  φίλο  Polykas,  ανακαλύψαμε  ότι  το  πλοίο  με  τα  ονόματα  ΑΘΗΝΑΙ  και  ΤΡΙΑΣ  δούλεψε  ως  φορτηγό,   έτσι  βγαίνει  το  συμπέρασμα ότι  σε  επιβατηγό  μετασκευάστηκε  από  τους  Παγουλάτο - Στρίντζη.

----------


## Haddock

Στη φωτογραφία του Appia, παρατηρήστε μερικές ομοιότητες με το ομόσταυλο ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ των Στριντζαίων. Το μπαλκονάκι της γέφυρας και οι νέες καμπύλες που προστέθηκαν μετά τη μετασκευή φανερώνουν παρόμοια σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία με το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Η μετασκευή του πλοίου έφερε τη σφραγίδα του Χρήστου Μεσσήνη, ναυπηγού των ΕΛΛΗ και ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.

Η carte postalle είχε ανέβει στο θέμα του ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ αλλά αξίζει να την ξαναδούμε κι εδώ. Το S.Gerassimo, λοιπόν, στο λιμάνι της Τήλου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80.

Kamiros_s gerasimo_Tilo.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Στη φωτογραφία του Appia, παρατηρήστε μερικές ομοιότητες με το ομόσταυλο ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ των Στριντζαίων. Το μπαλκονάκι της γέφυρας και οι νέες καμπύλες που προστέθηκαν μετά τη μετασκευή φανερώνουν παρόμοια σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία με το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Η μετασκευή του πλοίου έφερε τη σφραγίδα του Χρήστου Μεσσήνη, ναυπηγού των ΕΛΛΗ και ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.
> 
> Η carte postalle είχε ανέβει στο θέμα του ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ αλλά αξίζει να την ξαναδούμε κι εδώ. Το S.Gerassimo, λοιπόν, στο λιμάνι της Τήλου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80.


 
Σωστό το σχόλιο Paroskayak, αν πας δε λίγο παραπέρα θα διακρίνεις την ίδια πλώρη και στο ΕΛΛΗ του Φραγκουδάκη κατά δύο χρόνια νεώτερο του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Έχουμε λοιπόν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ - ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ - ΕΛΛΗ δια χειρός Χρ. Μεσσήνη.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια διαφήμιση του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε ως ΑΘΗΝΑΙ, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50. Τη σπάνια αυτή εικόνα δεν θα την είχαμε αν δεν θυσίαζε ο polykas κάποιες ώρες πάνω απο το αρχείο της εφημερίδας "Κυκλαδικό Φως". 
Γιώργο, και δημόσια, ευχαριστούμε!

athinai1.gif

athinai2.gif

----------


## esperos

Και  χάρις  στο  ψάξιμο  του  τρομερού  τρίου  *Roi  Baudouin  - Ellinis - Polykas  * είδαμε  και  τι  φάτσα  είχε  το  πλοίο  στην  προ Στρίντζη  εποχή  ως  ΑΘΗΝΑΙ  και  εδώ  σε  μία  φωτογραφία  από  το  Ιστορικό  Φωτογραφικό  Αρχείο  του  *ΟΛΠ*,  ως  ΤΡΙΑΣ.  Είναι  το  καράβι  το  γκρί  αριστερά.

ΟΛΠ.jpg

Ιστορικό ασπρόμαυρο  φωτογραφικό  αρχείο  ΟΛΠ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα συμπληρωσω κα εγω την πολυ καλη δουλεια του esperos και ellinis με 3 φωτο απο super 8 που δειχνουν το Αγ.Γερασιμος στη τελευταια φαση της ακτοπλοικης του καριερας το 1979 που εκανε δρομολογια απο κυμη για σποραδες στις 2 φωτο ειναι εμφανες οτι ειναι το πατητηρι αλονησου

ag gerasimos.png

ag gerasimos (1).png

ag gerasimos (2).png

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια παλιά φωτογραφία από την Πάτρα:

Ag. Gerasimos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δείτε μια εξαιρετική φωτο του ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ εδώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Διχως αλλο η πιο σοβαρη φωτογραφικη προσεγγιση του αγ γερασιμος!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αγ. Γερασιμος...*

ag gerasimos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ιστορικότατη, τουλάχιστον για μένα, εικόνα  :Very Happy: 

Είναι μετά τη μετασκευή ως κρουαζερόπλοιο, έτσι;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ειναι μετα το 1979 και το τελος της ακτοπλοικης του καριερας στις βορειες σποραδες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αγ. Γερασιμος

*Ag Gerasimos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία. Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία. Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!


Εσεις που ξερετε πιο καλα την καινουρια εποχη, μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ειναι αυτες οι  Doucas Cruises και γιατι λεει Mount Athos Cruises;

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω ότι στα τελευταία του, δούλευε ως κρουαζερόπλοιο/ημερόπλοιο στη Χαλκιδική.

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα για τα εγκαίνια του ¶γιος Γεράσιμος στον Πειραιά, από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 5ης Απριλίου 1961:

1961 04 05 Ελευθερία σελ 5.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο gtogias!Παρατηρηση.Εμφανιζεται ως προσον το οτι ηταν κορβετα.Τα 15,5 μιλια ειναι μαλλον πολλα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!!!




> Δημοσίευμα για τα εγκαίνια του ¶γιος Γεράσιμος στον Πειραιά, από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 5ης Απριλίου 1961:
> 
> 1961 04 05 Ελευθερία σελ 5.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Και χάρις στο ψάξιμο του τρομερού τρίου *Roi Baudouin - Ellinis - Polykas* είδαμε και τι φάτσα είχε το πλοίο στην προ Στρίντζη εποχή ως ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και εδώ σε μία φωτογραφία από το Ιστορικό Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο του *ΟΛΠ*, ως ΤΡΙΑΣ. Είναι το καράβι το γκρί αριστερά.
> 
> ΟΛΠ.jpg
> 
> Ιστορικό ασπρόμαυρο φωτογραφικό αρχείο ΟΛΠ.


Και μια μεγένθυση της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας, που δείνει καλύτερη εικόνα του πως ήταν το καράβι πριν μετασκευαστεί σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ.

trias.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Agios Gerasimos_Astakos.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13299537

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικη φωτο!Ευχαριστω πολυ μια και τοπετυχα αυτο το πλοιο ως ακτοπλοικο στις βορειες σποραδες πριν 30 χρονια

----------


## Haddock

Appia, ο μεζές που μας φίλεψες ήταν πεντανόστιμος. Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο panoramio, ο ¶ρης Πατέλος έχει ανεβάσει πολλά μεζεδάκια και λιχουδιές από Ιόνιο μεριά. Η δε φώτο με τα γαϊδουράκια είναι σούπερ ρετρό. Και πάλι εύγε Μάρκο, πάντα τέτοια!  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να σαι καλά!

Κατά λάθος την ανακάλυψα ... Είμαι πεπεισμένος, ότι στο διαδίκτυο (panoramio, flickr, κτλ.) υπάρχουν πολλές ανεκτίμητες φωτογραφίες ακόμη, που μας περιμένουν να τις ανακαλύψουμε  :Very Happy: 




> Appia, ο μεζές που μας φίλεψες ήταν πεντανόστιμος. Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο panoramio, ο ¶ρης Πατέλος έχει ανεβάσει πολλά μεζεδάκια και λιχουδιές από Ιόνιο μεριά. Η δε φώτο με τα γαϊδουράκια είναι σούπερ ρετρό. Και πάλι εύγε Μάρκο, πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

TO ΑΓ. ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΥΝΕΤΑΙΡΙΚΑ Ο ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑ..ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ Ο ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟ ΖΗΒΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ. Ο ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΟ  ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΣΑΝ CLUB ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΡΜΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ - ΑΓΙΟ ΟΡΟΣ - ΟΥΡΑΝΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ..ΟΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ.ΣΑΝ ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΥΠΟΓΕΙΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΡΑΜΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΝΕ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΣΑΣΕΡ..ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΑΛΥΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΕΞΟΔΟΣ...:roll:

----------


## ιθακη

επειδη κατα τυχην ειδα σημερα αυτο το θεμα,οπως και κατα τυχη βρηκα την παλια αυτη φωτο απο Ιθακη,η επομενη φωτο ειναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στους Haddock και στον φιλο μου τον Appia1978

Ithaki 99.54a.jpg

Αγιος Γερασιμος,στο Βαθυ Ιθακης,αγνωστη η χρονια  (εγω εννοειτε πως τοτε δεν ημουν ουτε ιδεα της ιδεας)

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλε μου :-D
Ιστορικό πλοίο για τα νησιά μας! 

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι: Αυτός ο μόλος, πού υπήρχε στο Βαθύ;

----------


## ιθακη

Μαρκο ειναι η πισω μερια της προβλητας που αραζει το Κεφαλονια....εκει απο αρχαια χρονια εχει τρεις  αποβαθρες,την πλαγια που αραζει ακομα και τωρα το πλοιο,την μεσαια που επεφτε το Θιακι και το Επτανησος το καινουργιο,και την τριτη απο πισω που τωρα δεν πεφτει τιποτα ενω παλια επεφταν κι εκει

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα Γιώργο. Ευχαριστώ :-D

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ¶γ.Γεράσιμος όπως έφτασε στην Aliaga στις 27/02/2007 όπως λέει η φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ για όλα αυτά που μας στέλνει.
Χαρισμένη σε Appia_1978, Ellinis, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, esperos, gtogias, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου.


Agios Gerasimos (1).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πως το θυμαμαι να εχει παρει φωτια στην θεσσαλονικη και να εχει λιωσει τελειως

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον κάποιο άλλο θα θυμάσε :Wink: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ, Παντελή :grin:

----------


## Ellinis

> Πως το θυμαμαι να εχει παρει φωτια στην θεσσαλονικη και να εχει λιωσει τελειως


Kαι εγώ είχα ακούσει οτι μια πυρκαγιά κατέστρεψε τη γέφυρα και οτι αυτός ήταν ένας λόγος που πήγε για σκραπ. Όμως δεν βλέπω σημάδια, οπότε μήπως το μπερδεύουμε με κάποιο άλλο;

Kατα τ'άλλα η φωτογραφία είναι ιδιαίτερα ιστορική μιας και δείχνει στο τέλος του ένα από τα τελευταία αμερικάνικα περιπολικά που μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία απο τις 06/03/2007 όπως λέει η φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ για όλα αυτά που μας στέλνει.
Πάντως ούτε σε αυτή την φωτο φαίνετε τίποτε απο φωτιά στη γέφυρα που λένε οι φίλοι BEN BRUCE & Ellinis.
Χαρισμένη σε Appia_1978, Ellinis, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, esperos, gtogias, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου.


Agios Gerasimos 7_1_.3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο βλεπω και εγω φιλε pantelis 2009.Παντως αν και δεν καταστραφηκε απο την φωτια, καταστραφηκε απο τις αισθητικες παρεμβασεις.Πολλες αναμνησεις απο τα ταξιδια που ειχα κανει το 1979 απο κυμη για αλονησσο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας ξαναθυμηθουμε και αυτο..... 




> Θα συμπληρωσω κα εγω την πολυ καλη δουλεια του esperos και ellinis με 3 φωτο απο super 8 που δειχνουν το Αγ.Γερασιμος στη τελευταια φαση της ακτοπλοικης του καριερας το 1979 που εκανε δρομολογια απο κυμη για σποραδες στις 2 φωτο ειναι εμφανες οτι ειναι το πατητηρι αλονησου
> 
> ag gerasimos.png
> 
> ag gerasimos (1).png
> 
> ag gerasimos (2).png

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλες.........ωραίες εποχές εκείνες φίλε Κώστα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια φωτογραφια του πλοιου *Αγιος Γερασιμος*  και του *Αγγελικα* που βρηκα προσφατα εδω http://www.travelserver.net/travelpa...c&f=3&t=004223

Angelica Agios Gerasimos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γειά σου Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια διακηρυξις του ΟΔΙΣΥ απο τις 16 Νοεμβριου 1947 που αναφερεται στην εκποιηση των πλοιων τυπου CPE *Kilmington* και *Kilmartin*. 
19471116 Αγιος Γερασιμος Εμπρος.jpg

Το πρωτο εγινε το *Αγιος Γερασιμος*, ενω το δευτερο εγινε το φορτηγο *Μαριγουλα* το 1950.
Kilmartin.jpg
Πηγη.  http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/02838.htm

*Kilmartin*
*PCE-827 Class Patrol Craft Escort:*Laid down 4 May 1943 as *PCE-838* by the Pullman Standard Car Co., Chicago, IL
Propulsion:  Two 900bhp General Motors 12-567A diesel engines, Falk single reduction gear, two shafts. Launched 13 October 1943
Transferred to Great Britian 11 December 1943 and commissioned *HMS Kilmartin (Z 12)*
Reclassified *BEC-12*
Returned to U.S. Navy custody in December 1946
Sold in 1947 to Greek buyers (believed to be Marigoula Mitsiou and Co. of Piraeus, Greece) and named *Marigoula*

Sold in 1969 to Zacharis Brothers and M. Vassilios Co. of Piraeus
Broken up 12 June 1969 at Aspropyrgos, Greece. *Specifications:*


Displacement 640 t.
Length 180' 6"

Beam 33'

Draft 9' 8"
Speed 15 kts.
Complement 100
Armament:   One 3"/50 dual purpose mount, three 40mm mounts, five 20mm mounts, two  depth charge tracks, four depth charge projectors and two depth charge  projector (hedge hogs)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικο ευρημα nicholas peppas ειδικα για το φορτηγο <μαριγουλα>

----------


## Appia_1978

Δώστε μια ματιά στο εύρημα του φίλου Νικόλα:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...878#post460878

Το Άγιος Γεράσιμος κάθε Παρασκευή για

Αστακό-Κάλαμο-Μύτικα-Μεγανήσι-Νυδρί-Βασιλική-Φρίκες-Βαθύ-Σάμη  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

με επιστροφή τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πρωτοπόρο ΕΓ/ΟΓ κάποτε παρατημένο στον Φλοίσβο. Ξέρει κανείς πότε κ πού ακριβώς έκανε κρουαζιέρες στα Δωδεκάνησα;05  Agios Gerasimos_02.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Άλλη μια βόμβα του φίλου Βίκτωρα  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλη μια βόμβα του φίλου Βίκτωρα


Aυτή ήταν πυρηνική!
Κ όπως πάντα απάντησε ο συνήθης ύποπτος από το Ιόνιο :Fat: .

----------


## despo

Σπανιότατη και αποκαλυπτική φωτογραφία ! Ουτε καν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν και πότε πήγε να κάνει εκδρομές στα Δωδεκάνησα ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεχρι το 1979 ηταν στις Β.Σποραδες μετα πρεπει να πηγε αγιο ορος και αργοτερα 12νησα

----------


## Appia_1978

Μόνο το 1979 πρέπει να ήταν στις Βόρειες Σποράδες, επειδή έως και το 1978 ήταν στο Ιόνιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα ακόμα στοιχείο στο ιστορικό του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_, το οποίο μας προσκομίζει ο καλός φίλος _Εμμανουήλ_, είναι ότι το πλοίο μετανηολογήθηκε από τον Πειραιά στην Καβάλα το _1983_. Έφερε αριθμούς νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1724_ (1960 - 1983) και _Καβάλας 11_ (1983 - 2007).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καρτποσταλ με το Αγιος Γερασιμος στο λιμανι της Καλυμνου

_postcard copyright by D.Diavaris.jpg
_ Copyright by D.Diavaris_

----------


## despo

Εκεί που ψάχναμε για το πέρασμα του πλοίου απο τα Δωδεκάνησα, ήρθε η απόδειξη μέσω της φωτογραφίας του φίλου T.S.S. Apollon !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εκεί που ψάχναμε για το πέρασμα του πλοίου απο τα  Δωδεκάνησα, ήρθε η απόδειξη μέσω της φωτογραφίας του φίλου T.S.S.  Apollon !


Αγαπητέ φίλε προυπήρχε και άλλη παρόμοια απόδειξη, η οποία είχε παρουσιαστεί πριν πέντε χρόνια στις αρχές του παρόντος θέματος.




> Η carte postalle είχε ανέβει στο θέμα του ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ αλλά αξίζει να την ξαναδούμε κι εδώ. Το S.Gerassimo, λοιπόν, στο λιμάνι της Τήλου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80.
> 
> Kamiros_s gerasimo_Tilo.jpg


Έχω ωστόσο κάποιες επιφυλάξεις αν η καρτποσταλ από την Τήλο είναι πράγματι από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας '80. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι αργότερα. Και μία απορία : Γιατί στο παραπάνω ποστ αλλά και -κυρίως- στον τίτλο του θέματος το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως _"S.Gerassimo"_ ??? Έφερε ποτέ αυτό το όνομα ???

----------


## Ellinis

> Μεχρι το 1979 ηταν στις Β.Σποραδες μετα πρεπει να πηγε αγιο ορος και αργοτερα 12νησα





> Μόνο το 1979 πρέπει να ήταν στις Βόρειες Σποράδες, επειδή έως και το 1978 ήταν στο Ιόνιο.


Το 1979-80 ήταν στις Σποράδες και μάλλον στο διάστημα δοκίμασε και Καβάλα-Λήμνο.
Μετά πήγε στα Δωδεκάνησα (πότε ακριβώς δεν το ξέρω) και πιο μετά στο Άγιο Όρος για να καταλήξει μπαρ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Το S.Gerasimo το έγραφε στο σκαρί του κάποτε, δεν το πήρε στα χαρτιά οπότε ήταν κάτι σαν "όνομα για μάρκετιγκ".

----------


## despo

[QUOTE=Espresso Venezia;491673]Αγαπητέ φίλε προυπήρχε και άλλη παρόμοια απόδειξη, η οποία είχε παρουσιαστεί πριν πέντε χρόνια στις αρχές του παρόντος θέματος.

Εγώ απάντησα στην παρουσίαση της φωτογραφίας απο τον φίλο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης και φυσικά δεν ανέτρεξα 5 χρόνια πίσω ! Ο καθένας νομίζω μέσα σε αυτή την όμορφη παρέα που βρισκόμαστε έχει μια παρουσία και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος αντιδικίας ποιός είχε την πρωτιά και ποιός ήταν ο δεύτερος η' ο τρίτος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγώ απάντησα στην παρουσίαση της φωτογραφίας απο τον  φίλο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης και φυσικά δεν ανέτρεξα 5 χρόνια πίσω ! Ο καθένας  νομίζω μέσα σε αυτή την όμορφη παρέα που βρισκόμαστε έχει μια παρουσία  και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος αντιδικίας ποιός είχε την πρωτιά και ποιός  ήταν ο δεύτερος η' ο τρίτος.


Μα για όνομα του θεού..... Ποιός μίλησε για αντιδικίες, πρωτιές κλπ. κλπ. κλπ. ??? Παρουσίασε μία καρτ ποστάλ ο T.S.S. APOLLON, απαντήσατε από κάτω "για απόδειξη του περάσματος του πλοίου απο τα Δωδεκάνησα", και πολύ απλά σας παρέπεμψα να δείτε άλλη μία εικόνα του πλοίου από τα Δωδεκάνησα που είχε ανέβει στο φόρουμ πριν πέντε χρόνια και την οποία πιθανόν να μην είχατε δει. Ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω, τι ήταν αυτό που έγραψα και σας έκανε να μιλήσετε για "αντιδικίες και πρωτιές" ???

----------


## despo

Ισως να έγινε κάποια παρεξήγηση, το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είμαι πεπεισμένος, ότι στο διαδίκτυο (panoramio, flickr, κτλ.) υπάρχουν πολλές ανεκτίμητες φωτογραφίες ακόμη, που μας περιμένουν να τις ανακαλύψουμε


Και βέβαια που έχεις δίκιο φίλε Μάρκο. Πάμε να δούμε μία ακόμα, ανεκτίμητη επίσης πιστεύω φωτό λόγω των στοιχείων που μας δίνει. Βλέπουμε το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ από πρύμα, μόλις _στην άκρη της φωτογραφίας_, η οποία όπως μας πληροφορεί ο φωτογράφος, έχει τραβηχτεί στην Ουρανούπολη του Αγίου Όρους τον _Ιούνιο 2005_. Την χρονολογία αυτή επιβεβαιώνει κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό και η παρουσία του τουριστικού ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΦΩΤΗΣ το οποίο έχει κατασκευαστεί το 2004.

Michel Guilly_2005.jpg

Το πλοίο έχει σαφώς δεχθεί μετασκευή σε σχέση _με αυτή τη φωτό_ (και πάλι από την Χαλκιδική αλλά κάποια χρόνια νωρίτερα), αλλά δεν πρέπει να είχε πάρει (εν έτει 2005) την τελική του μορφή μιας και σαφώς δεν διακρίνονται πουθενά οι κόκκινες "παρεμβάσεις" -τουλάχιστον- στα πλαινά του πλοίου, όπως δηλαδή το είχαμε δει στη φωτό του Παντελή _από το Aliaga_. Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν ήταν παροπλισμένο επί χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη πριν πάει για διάλυση το 2007, μιας και σίγουρα δούλευε το καλοκαίρι του 2005 (τουλάχιστον). Το αναπάντητο ερώτημα όμως σχετικά με το περιστατικό της φωτιάς και πότε αυτό (και αν πράγματι) είχε συμβεί, παραμένει.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπράβο! Σπουδαία ανακάλυψη  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι οι ορμωμενοι απο θεσσαλονικη ΑΜΑΝ γυρισαν αυτο το σκετς στην γεφυρα του Αγιος Γερασιμος που εκανε καριερα τοτε στην θεσσαλονικη επισεις

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRyVg3U2txk

----------


## Ellinis

Στο νορβηγικό ναυτικό μουσείο κατέληξε μια φωτογραφία του "δικού μας" Π.Λελέκη που δείχνει το πλοίο όταν ταξίδευε στα Δωδεκάνησα

ag gerasimos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....μαλλον ο νορβηγος ειναι 10 χρονια πισω γιατι αυτη την μορφη το πλοιο δεν την ειχε σιγουρα το 1974 αλλα μαλλον το 1984

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μεχρι το 1979 ηταν στις Β.Σποραδες μετα πρεπει να πηγε αγιο ορος και αργοτερα 12νησα





> Μόνο το 1979 πρέπει να ήταν στις Βόρειες Σποράδες, επειδή έως και το 1978 ήταν στο Ιόνιο.


Σπανια καταχωρηση στο _ΒΗΜΑ_ της 31ης Αυγουστου 1978 με δρομολογια του *Αγιος Γερασιμος* απο την Κυμη προς τις Βορειες Σποραδες.

19780831 Ag Gerasimos BHMA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και εγω το θυμαμαι 2 σεζον στις Βορειες Σποραδες ειχα ταξιδεψει 2 ή 3 φορες μαζι του αλλα γενικα σαν εικονα και σερβις δεν ειχε σχεση με του νομικου.Θυμαμαι ειχε μια εσωτερικη σκαλα που σε πηγαινε απο το σαλονι πουλμαν στο κυριως σαλονι και ολο το  ρελι της σκαλας ηταν ξεχαρβαλωμενο μεσα ειχε την κλασικη μυρωδια απο τα απο καηδια της τοστιερας.Το ανοιχτο γκαραζ ηταν βαμενο γκρι.Θυμαμαι ακομα οτι ειχαν φτιαξει ενα τετραγωνο αυτοκολητο με ενα στυλιζαρισμενο αγιος γερασιμος σε ασπρο φοντο  και την νεα του γραμμη του που εβαζαν στα Ι.Χ.

----------


## Geoteo

Όταν το Αγ. Γεράσιμος έκανε δρομολόγια από το Παλιούρι Χαλκιδικής για Αγ. Όρος μια φορά την εβδομάδα και συγκεκριμένα Παρασκευή ερχόταν στο Πευκοχώρι και ξεκινούσε το ταξίδι από εκεί. Μια Παρασκευή στην επιστροφή και στην προσπάθεια του να δέσει γκρέμισε με τον καταπέλτη τον φάρο της προβλήτας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κάπου στην Χαλκιδική (Άγιο Όρος ???) εν έτει _1993_. Ίσως ο φίλος _Geoteo_ γνωρίζει να μας πει την τοποθεσία.

Dick van Goinga - 1993.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Dick van Goinga_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου. Και πάλι από την Χαλκιδική, στην Ουρανούπολη του Αγίου Όρους εν έτει _1986_, Δίπα του (δεξιά) το μικρό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ _ΟΥΡΑΝΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ_.

Dick van Goinga - 1986.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Dick van Goinga_

Συμπληρώνοντας σιγά σιγά το παζλ του ιστορικού του, τόσο με τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία όσο και με αυτές τις πολύτιμες φωτό, θα τολμούσα να ρισκάρω την "πορεία" του στον χρόνο. Λογικά μέχρι και τα μέσα δεκαετίας '70 ήταν στο Ιόνιο. Τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτής της δεκαετίας (1977 - 1980) δούλεψε στις Σποράδες, ενω στα Δωδεκάνησα θα πρέπει να βρέθηκε από το 1980 μέχρι το 1983-84. Από εκεί και μέχρι το τέλος του στο Aliaga, λογικά βρισκόταν συνεχώς στο βόρειο Αιγαίο, στην Χαλκιδική - Άγιο Όρος και στην Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ag gerasimos (1).pngag gerasimos (2).pngag gerasimos.png 

Σποραδες δουλεψε 1979-80 δυο σεζον και ξεκινουσε απο Κυμη αλονησσο κτλ.Ειχα κανει μερικα ταξιδια αλλα δεν ειχε σχεση με τα πλοια του Νομικου ως σερβις αλλα και ως σκαφος σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις.Ειχε κουβερτωμενα καταστρωματα, μια πραγματικα τεραστια ροδα τιμονιου, το γκαραζ ηταν βαμενο <αλουμινι> και με τα χρονια και αυτα που διαβαζω και συγκρινω μαλλον την μετασκευη την ειχε κανει ο χρηστος μεσσηνης, κεφαλληνια ελλη κτλ, εκτος αυτο ειχε σημα κατατεθεν τις εξατμησεις στο πλαι οπως και το κεφαλληνια, πρωην του στριτζη και αυτο.Πιο πανω υπαρχουν 3 φωτο, τις ειχα ανεβασει και παλαιοτερα, απο αναχωρηση απο την Αλονησσο το 1979 κομενες απο super 8 καμερα, που τραβαγαμε τοτε

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σποραδες δουλεψε 1979-80 δυο σεζον και ξεκινουσε απο Κυμη αλονησσο κτλ.


Έχω την άποψη ότι με βάση το δημοσίευμα από την _31η Αυγούστου 1978_ που έχει παραθέσει ο κ. Πέππας λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω (_ποστ Νο 65_), θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε τουλάχιστον και την σεζόν _1978_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εφοσον το γραφει η εφημεριδα ετσι θα ειναι αλλα επιμενω για 2 σεζον αρα μαλλον το 1980 δεν ταξιδευε σποραδες....ειχαν φτιαξει και διαφημιστικο αυτοκολλητο τετραγωνο για τα ΙΧ με βασικο στοιχειο το πλοιο και την γραμμη,με κοκκινο.

----------


## Geoteo

> Το πλοίο κάπου στην Χαλκιδική (Άγιο Όρος ???) εν έτει _1993_. Ίσως ο φίλος _Geoteo_ γνωρίζει να μας πει την τοποθεσία.
> 
> Dick van Goinga - 1993.jpg
> _Πηγή : flickr - Dick van Goinga_


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία. Το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στην προβλήτα του Νέου Μαρμαρά στο δεύτερο πόδι της Χαλκιδικής. Το τρεχαντήρι που φαίνεται στα δεξιά είναι το τουριστικό Γεώργιος το οποίο δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πια!

----------


## Geoteo

Το Άγιος Γεράσιμος στην Ουρανούπολη Χαλκιδικής. Αφιερωμένη σ' όλους τους φίλους του καραβιού.

----------


## Ellinis

Κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία με το ωραίο "κάδρο", δεν μπόρεσα να μη σκεφτώ πόσο έμοιαζε η μετασκευή του "καθρέφτη" με αυτή του ΚΡΗΤΗ των Τυπάλδων. Πρέπει να είναι και οι δυο προϊόν του ναυπηγού Μεσσήνη που έκανε ενδιαφέρουσες μετασκευές εκείνες τις δεκαετίες.

Image2.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία με το ωραίο "κάδρο", δεν μπόρεσα να μη σκεφτώ πόσο έμοιαζε η μετασκευή του "καθρέφτη" με αυτή του ΚΡΗΤΗ των Τυπάλδων. Πρέπει να είναι και οι δυο προϊόν του ναυπηγού Μεσσήνη που έκανε ενδιαφέρουσες μετασκευές εκείνες τις δεκαετίες.
> 
> Image2.jpg


και του κεφαλληνια΄.
θυμαμαι και μια μπρουτζινη πινακιδα εξω απο το σαλονι της Α θεσης που εγραφε 
ΤΟ Ε/Γ Ο/ΟΓ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΜΕΣΣΗΝΗ
ΔΙΔΑΚΤΟΡΟΣ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΥ 1965

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο Χρηστος Μεσσηνης εχει σιγουρα σχεδιαστικη υπογραφη.Βορειες Σποραδες, Μαριλενα, Κρητη,Ελλας/Ανδρος ειναι μερικα απο αυτα που θα μπορουσν να ειναι παιδια του αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχουμε στοιχεια να το επιβεβαιωσουμε...για τα αλλα ειναι σιγουρο.Σε καποιο ναυτιλιακο περιοδικο προ 15ετιας ειχα διαβασει οτι χρησιμοποιουσε τα λιγοτερα δυνατα σχεδια για την ναυπηγηση ενος πλοιου, εμπειρικα που λενε(?),Αν ξερει καποιος κατι περισσοτερο ευχαριστως θα εδινα προσοχη σε αυτα που θα γραψει

----------


## tasos_x_99

> Πως το θυμαμαι να εχει παρει φωτια στην θεσσαλονικη και να εχει λιωσει τελειως


Καλα θυμασαι ,αυτο ειναι ..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από το alamy.com δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες από τα χρόνια που το πλοίο δούλευε στην Χαλκιδική, _εδώ_ και _εδώ_.

----------


## Geoteo

Το Άγιος Γεράσιμος στον Όρμο Παναγίας στη Χαλκιδική. Τραβηγμένη την τελευταία χρονιά που έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στο Άγιον Όρος. Δίπλα του το Μένια Μαρία ΙΙΙ.

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

Τα θρυλικά καράβια ''ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ'' και ''ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ''
Σάμη-Κεφαλονιά
Sami-Cephalonia- Greece 
1972
photo-slide Παν. Στ. Πατρίκιου

https://www.facebook.com/groups/karabiakefallonias/?ref=bookmarks

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

15326570_743166839170960_6627183908735685945_n.jpgΥποδοχη Γεωργιου Παπανδρεου 1962.
Ανεκτίμητη αξίας και Ιστορική φωτογραφία. 
Το θρυλικό "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ" στις αρχές της δρομολόγησής του στην Κεφαλονιά,

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ΑΓΙΟΣ   ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ  σε φωτογραφια στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-FERRY...3D192128667925

----------


## Geoteo

Το Αγ. Γεράσιμος στην μικρή προβλήτα στην Παραλία Χρούσω, στο πρώτο πόδι της Χαλκιδικής κάπου στη δεκαετία του 90 ετοιμάζεται να αναχωρήσει για περιήγηση στις Μονές του Αγίου όρους. Ωραίες εποχές.(Η φωτογραφία είναι από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Αγ. Γεράσιμος στην μικρή προβλήτα στην Παραλία Χρούσω, στο πρώτο πόδι της Χαλκιδικής κάπου στη δεκαετία του 90 ετοιμάζεται να αναχωρήσει για περιήγηση στις Μονές του Αγίου όρους. Ωραίες εποχές.(Η φωτογραφία είναι από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής)


Σπανιοτατη. Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ στο Ληξούρι που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του fb TA ΘΡΥΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ
sgeras.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα _βίντεο από το Ληξούρι_ τραβηγμένο το 1974, μας δείχνει από το 2.13 ως το 2.53 και ξανά στο 3.25 και σκηνές του ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ.

Στο βιβλίο "Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα 1900-2000" ο Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου αναφέρει και ποιός ναυπηγός έκανε τη μετασκευή. Τελικά δεν ήταν ο Μεσσήνης που υπέθετα παλαιότερα. Βέβαια ο Κ.Φιλίππου κάνει λόγο για μετασκευή πλωτού γερανού κάτι που παραπέμπει στη μετασκευή του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ (το ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ήταν μετασκευή φορτηγό). Βλέποντας πάντως της αρκετές ομοιότητες στις μετασκευές των ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ και ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ δεν είναι απίθανο να είναι και τα δυο μετασκευή του Κ.Στεφανίδη.



> Στην  πενία  που  υπήρχε  τότε από  διαθέσιμα  πλωτά  μέσα  ο  ναυπηγός  Κ.Στεφανίδης  συνέλαβε  την  ιδέα  και  μετεσκεύασε  έναν  πλωτό  γερανό  σε  επιβατηγό ακτοπλοϊκό, που ενδεχομένως συνέδεσε την Πάτρα με την Κεφαλλωνιά, το «Άγιος Γεράσιμος».  Βέβαια  οι  κανονισμοί  που  εκπληρούσε  ήταν  κατά  κρίσιν,σύμφωνα με την «καλή ναυπηγική τεχνική», όπως ελέγετο, και ο Άγιος Γεράσιμος να βάλει το χέρι του....... Το νησί όμως εξυπηρετήθηκε με αυτό το σκάφος για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

Το S. GERASIMO στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου όταν ταξίδευε για την Dodecanese Cruises

s gerasimo.jpg

----------


## alkeos

> Kαι εγώ είχα ακούσει οτι μια πυρκαγιά κατέστρεψε τη γέφυρα και οτι αυτός ήταν ένας λόγος που πήγε για σκραπ. Όμως δεν βλέπω σημάδια, οπότε μήπως το μπερδεύουμε με κάποιο άλλο;
> 
> Kατα τ'άλλα η φωτογραφία είναι ιδιαίτερα ιστορική μιας και δείχνει στο τέλος του ένα από τα τελευταία αμερικάνικα περιπολικά που μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά...


Πάντως εγώ έχω φωτο (σκαναρισμένες) από το αρχείο μου στις οποίες διακρίνεται ξεκάθαρα η καμένη γέφυρα του Αγ. Γεράσιμος, την περίοδο που ήταν πλωτό μπαρ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

32.jpg 33.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται οτι επισκευάστηκε και δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος που πήγε για σκραπ.
Συλλεκτικές οι φώτο δίχως άλλο  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## alkeos

> Φαίνεται οτι επισκευάστηκε και δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος που πήγε για σκραπ.
> Συλλεκτικές οι φώτο δίχως άλλο


Καταχωνιαμένες για χρόνια στο σεντούκι... όπως πολλές άλλες

----------

